# Printer wont print



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

I need someone smarter than I. My work computer decided it would not print anything anymore. Its a Brother MFC-J6920DW printer. It is about two years old now. It has worked fine for about a year and a half and then all of a sudden it won't print. If I click print from whatever program it will go to the que like it wants to print but just sit there. If I restart my computer it will sometimes print the que stuff after it restarts. I removed and reinstalled the printer and it is doing the same thing. It is also wireless. My front office computer has no problem with it at all and it is also wireless. I am about to throw this thing out the window.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

> I need someone smarter than I


 We all do.

Since you say it works fine with the other computer. that means the prob is with your computer. First question is; what operating system (win 7, win 10, OSX)?
You may have to reinstall the driver. You may have also accidentally turned off sharing.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Windows 10. I removed the device and reinstalled it if that makes any sense.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy to lend you my BFH, computer tune up tool.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

Windows logo in the lower left corner, then click on settings. On the next screen, click on devices. Your list of printers should appear, see if your printer is listed and if there are any warnings or messages about it. if you don't see any printers listed, check the left side of screen to see if the printers menu is highlighted. if not, click on printers to bring up the list.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

No warning and the only message is 2 Documents in queue which I can delete and still nothing happens.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

Email your work to the other computer.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been doing that for months, it's getting old. And annoying.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

Try deleting the printer from the list and then adding it back in. 
Or... from the settings window, use the search box in the upper right corner to find the "device drivers" then update the printer driver.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

Just run a cable out the window abd around the house and back in the other window. You have failed the redneck test:


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Try deleting the printer from the list and then adding it back in.
> Or... from the settings window, use the search box in the upper right corner to find the "device drivers" then update the printer driver.



Done that twice. No help.



nealtw said:


> Just run a cable out the window abd around the house and back in the other window. You have failed the redneck test:



I would but this is a concrete tilt up building with a huge warehouse, it would take a lot of cord and my windows don't open.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2015)

Switch computers with the one in the front office...


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

But then the front office lady will see all the pictures of me working naked.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

If the back office is far enough away, you won't hear the laughing.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Nope, way too close for comfort.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

So who is the guy taking these pictures


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2015)

I had this problem with my bluetooth printer recently. I had to reconfigure the IP address to match it to the house IP address. For some stupid reason, it lost the address. Does your printer have a screen to adjust these settings?


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

It does. It says it is connected to the network?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

too far away from the printer?


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2015)

Verify what IP address it is connected to.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2015)

It's about fifteen feet away. I'll check the ip


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 10, 2015)

I have had nothing but bad luck with Brother printers.  Won't have another one.  Epson let me down also.  I'm not so sure about HP anymore now either since the old CEO is running for Pres.


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2015)

With the cost of printer running about $10 more than the ink cartridges, sometimes it is just easier and cheaper just to toss out the old printer and reinstall a new one. Pretty sad that we have become a disposable society.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is a possible work around.
Delete the printer from the non working computer and just print it through the network via the working one. On a network you should just be able to add the printer from the other PC.
Since my new PC doesn't have a parallel port that is how I have my old printer connected. You just have to make sure the printer PC is turned on when trying to print.


----------



## DFBonnett (Dec 11, 2015)

OP, 
I have a similar problem with an old HP 932C. If the printer has been on for a while and not used, it seems to go to sleep and won't wake up and print. Powering it off then on is the fix for mine.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2015)

So I turned it off Friday mid day, forgot to turn it back on. Today, Monday went to turn it on and nothing. Plugged it into a different outlet and it powers up again. It printed the first thing I asked it to then nothing again yet it still scans and receives faxes fine. I am stumped with this thing.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

You need to build a skeet tosser big enough for printers.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2015)

Time for the Remington 870 slug gun tune up tool.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2015)

This thing was a few hundred bucks. It should work more than a year and a half. It's my only printer that prints 11 x 17 and I use that part daily.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

If all else fails ask them.
http://support.brother.com/g/b/faqcategory.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6920dw_us_eu_as&ftype2=176


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2015)

I might as well toss it. I've been down that route, according to them my printer is working fine because it prints the test page every time I ask it to.


Who wants to see what a backhoe can do to a printer?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you sure the computer is sending to the right printer, if you have had other printers, remove them from the computer??


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2015)

No other computers and never was.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 14, 2015)

Other printers on that computer is what I ment.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 14, 2015)

Instead of tossing an 11x17 printer, hardwire it to your PC and get a cheap deskjet for the front office


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2015)

I meant printers. Sorry.

I may have to try that. It sits in the office next to mine. Was hoping to keep it out of my office.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2015)

Wrong printer  but you might find this interesting as they indicate it is more a problem with windows
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printe...-Printer-is-installed-but-nothing/td-p/174825


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2015)

That might be the key. I did upgrade from 8.1 to Windows 10 somewhere around the time it stopped working.


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2015)

Are you on Win 10 currently? If so, good chance that printer is not compatible. If you went back down to 8.1, you would probably have to reinstall the drivers for it. We have a high tech computer person, who is also a mod on flooring forum (family site) and he has helped numerous folks for nothing more than a thank you. If interested contact "Nick" there.


----------



## DFBonnett (Dec 16, 2015)

The Brother website mentions uninstalling the drivers before Win10 upgrade then reinstalling afterward. There is more explanation on their site.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 16, 2015)

If a guy was conspiracy believer, you might wonder where the computer is sending this stuff.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 16, 2015)

nealtw said:


> If a guy was conspiracy believer, you might wonder where the computer is sending this stuff.



the dreaded black helicop......err, I mean printer.


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2015)

I think I got it fixed, took me a while but I was able to unistall the driver and then go to the Brother site and download the driver for windows 10. It has printed my first couple test prints so I guess it is just a matter of time before I know if it is a permanent fix.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh darn, I was just loading the slug gun up.....


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2015)

It almost went to the jobsite yesterday to go for a ride then have a proper burial.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 16, 2015)

> Who wants to see what a backhoe can do to a printer?


Rats. i wanted to see this.
bet you can make a youtube channel for that.


----------



## frodo (Dec 21, 2015)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD9fpLEhCF4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD9fpLEhCF4[/ame]


rookie operator,  if he would have used his bucket, he would have been out sooner


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2015)

Got my backhoe stuck last week too. Same model as that one. Of course I know how to operate and got myself out.


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 21, 2015)

That guy didn't look like he was an operator to me either.


----------

